# Famous 2coolers



## speckledredfish (Jun 18, 2008)

I was just thinking are there any famous 2coolers on this fourm.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I am a legend in my own mind.

(and I'm not the only one around here :slimer: )


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

famous of infamous? 

I am known for my eating and drinking habbits, but not famous. good question!


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

speckle-catcher said:


> I am a legend in my own mind.
> 
> (and I'm not the only one around here :slimer: )


What?


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

What is your definition of famous?


----------



## PalmsUp (Aug 1, 2005)

I am famous for my explotation of the females


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm famous for several antics within KinderMorgan. My boss just shakes his head whenever I show up. Most peeps never forget their scarred experience with B&P. B&P


----------



## speckledredfish (Jun 18, 2008)

I was thinking like musicians or Football, Baseball or even at Division 1 college level.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

I am a famous fisherman (in my own mind). Lover, fighter, and wild bull rider.

Charlie


----------



## rambunctious (May 30, 2004)

*Famous*

I've been to TWO State Fairs and THREE county Fairs.
Terry


----------



## tboltmike (Jun 21, 2006)

speckledredfish said:


> I was thinking like musicians or Football, Baseball or even at Division 1 college level.


Might want to expand you criteria to Current and Past military members. They are our real heros.


----------



## H2 (Jan 11, 2005)

BHO lurks around in the jungle trying to get insight in shaping his administration policies, and keeping abreast of his polling numbers. :rotfl:


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Capt Wayne is famous right?? He's a member here.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

tboltmike said:


> Might want to expand you criteria to Current and Past military members. They are our real heros.


but they aren't famous...

Edit: come to think of it... there are very few college sports folks that I would consider "famous."


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

I aint all that famous but I did stat at Holiday Inn Xpress this weekend. Nice people there.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

If I told you, I'd have to kill you.


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

Do you know who I think I am ???


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

007 said:


> If I told you, I'd have to kill you.


Alright, but it BETTER be good :rotfl:.


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

I think I'm famous. They call me Knuckle Head. Ever heard of me ?


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I rode on an elevator with Quannell X last week....Can I still be a member? hwell:


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Huh?


----------



## speckledredfish (Jun 18, 2008)

I think there is some smart A's here I thought this was a big site and just asked a curious question.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

speckledredfish said:


> I think there is some smart A's here I thought this was a big site and just asked a curious question.


Until you find out for yourself smart A's are what you will get,...:slimer:
From what I gather,...Yes there are a few here and No, they do not want to be known !!


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Brrrrrrrrrpp! Somebody give Dano some slime for me. I'm all out of bullets. LOL 

Hey wait a minute! I know the famous salsa bandit. Can't remember his name at this moment. Maybe later! lmao


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

*sorry*



speckledredfish said:


> I think there is some smart A's here I thought this was a big site and just asked a curious question.


 i am sorry. You asked a serious question. I answered with a smart A answer. Forgive me. I am not nice.

:cheers:


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

I have been told by more than 1, that Pee Wee Herman frequents this site. But I had to swear I wouldn't reveal his name.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

See..... Harbor is famous!

Life is like a box of chocolates. You never know what's behind the avatar and handle.

lmao


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

I know of one Country Singer that lurks on here a whole lot. Never made a post, but reads the report section. No, I will not say who it is.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

chickenboy said:


> I have been told by more than 1, that Pee Wee Herman frequents this site. But I had to swear I wouldn't reveal his name.





Melon said:


> See..... Harbor is famous!
> 
> Life is like a box of chocolates. You never know what's behind the avatar and handle.
> 
> lmao


lol, then I guess the hand shake thing from him is out of the question,..


----------



## bluewateraggie (May 27, 2009)

I was on scholarship playing fotball at aTm from 92-96. I actually played a lot but never started. But in no way am I famous. Robert


----------



## monster (Apr 11, 2008)

I like turtles!


----------



## castaway300 (Oct 6, 2007)

Mike77015 said:


> I know of one Country Singer that lurks on here a whole lot. Never made a post, but reads the report section. No, I will not say who it is.


can i say who he is....


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

monster said:


> I like turtles!


 do you eat them?


----------



## br1006 (Mar 24, 2006)

Numerous people who have been high lighted on COPS and Americas Most Wanted frequent this site!


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

br1006 said:


> Numerous people who have been high lighted on COPS and Americas Most Wanted frequent this site!


 don't blow our cover man!:headknock


----------



## SargentMike (Apr 16, 2008)

bluewateraggie said:


> I was on scholarship playing fotball at aTm from 92-96. I actually played a lot but never started. But in no way am I famous. Robert


Corey Pullig lived about 8 houses down from me. We would play catch with the football out in front of the house just about everyday( I played baseball for a long time) and he made throwing a football look way to easy!


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

castaway300 said:


> can i say who he is....


You're famous!!.....should I reveal your true identity??....you know!!


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

Is it too late to get some popcorn for this one? I think it's gonna be going on for ever...

And yes, I'm famous too. I'm a father, a friend, a has been, and still have plenty of potential (even if I'm the only one who says it)...


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

007 said:


> You're famous!!.....should I reveal your true identity??....you know!!


I gotta re-load first 007 :rotfl:


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Melon said:


> Brrrrrrrrrpp! Somebody give Dano some slime for me. I'm all out of bullets. LOL
> 
> Hey wait a minute! I know the famous *salsa bandit*. Can't remember his name at this moment. Maybe later! lmao


Does he sometimes look like this?


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

speckledredfish said:


> I think there is some smart A's here I thought this was a big site and just asked a curious question.


Smart a**'s on 2 cool??? rs


----------



## mthieme (May 23, 2006)

I met Ivan Drago one time in Cabo.


----------



## castaway300 (Oct 6, 2007)

007 said:


> You're famous!!.....should I reveal your true identity??....you know!!


i am not who you think i am.....i am only the alter ego of him...
or something like that...


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

castaway300 said:


> i am not who you think i am.....i am only the alter ego of him...
> or something like that...


Should I dig up that old thread??


----------



## jdsuperbee (Jun 13, 2007)

I met Stevie Ray Vaughn once. Does that count?


----------



## castaway300 (Oct 6, 2007)

007 said:


> Should I dig up that old thread??


famous no...infamous yes....its bad enough that pic was on one thread... no need to put it on another one.....shall we let sleeping dogs lie..please
:redface::redface::redface:


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

castaway300 said:


> famous no...infamous yes....its bad enough that pic was on one thread... no need to put it on another one.....shall we let sleeping dogs lie..please
> :redface::redface::redface:


OK.........but you owe me one!


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

speckledredfish said:


> I was just thinking are there any famous 2coolers on this fourm.


Yes, there are but why ruin it for them  H/U


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I rode on an elevator with Quannell X last week....Can I still be a member? hwell:


He told me I reminded him of Joe Horn (he is famous)! I replied "Thank you, & I'm a good shot too"


----------



## KJON (May 1, 2006)

Allright, I'll go first, I troll this site often!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

I'll make you famous!


----------



## ripleyb (Mar 20, 2006)

Everyone knows Mastercylinder is a famous snake wrangler. :work:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

ripleyb said:


> Everyone knows Mastercylinder is a famous snake wrangler. :work:


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA... not gonna go there since we're in TTMB.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

ripleyb said:


> Everyone knows Mastercylinder is a famous snake wrangler. :work:





txgoddess said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHA... not gonna go there since we're in TTMB.


Must...........not................become..............infracted....................or.................endanger...................my............posting priveledges. Must.................resist............


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Lynerd Skynerd wrote a song about me. They call me the Breeze, and Roland Martin, I mean, Hullahopper is a member.


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

Mr. Breeze said:


> Lynerd Skynerd wrote a song about me. They call me the Breeze, and Roland Martin, I mean, Hullahopper is a member.


I resemble that remark! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

But I sure can't catch the exotics like ol Mr. Breeze can!


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

i'm a famous double-naught spy. 006.5


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

hullahopper, famous wadefisherman.


----------



## FISHINPOC (Jun 19, 2006)

I met Jerry Springer last week - does that count?


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

I was mentioned in over 20 newspaper stories of the Austin American Statesman but I'm not famous...

I am a master baiter though so you may have heard of me...


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

ripleyb said:


> Everyone knows Mastercylinder is a famous snake wrangler. :work:


ROFLMAOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

FISHINPOC said:


> I met Jerry Springer last week - does that count?


Only if they decide to air the show you recorded, reveal all your baby mama drama, &/or other facinating tales from the trailer park :wink:


----------



## htalamant (Mar 31, 2009)

br1006 said:


> Numerous people who have been high lighted on COPS and Americas Most Wanted frequent this site!


I guess I am "somewhat" of a celebrity. :redface: -Hector

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=234632&highlight=celebrity


----------



## LBS (Sep 2, 2004)

I ain't famous....but my boat is, kinda.


----------



## ripleyb (Mar 20, 2006)

My wife is famous. Jerry Springer came up to her, got her autograph and asked to have his picture taken with her.


----------



## jewfish (Feb 16, 2005)

Jerry..Jerry........Jerry.......Jerry.............................


----------



## monster (Apr 11, 2008)

One time Thurman Thomas bought me a lapdance at Treasures.


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

yes, absolutely yes. check my profile if you don't believe me.


----------



## SURF Buster (Feb 17, 2008)

Barnacle Bill said:


> ROFLMAOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:


Things could get deep,gonna put on my snake boots.


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Me, dont think so, well just hang out with me this spring break and see who the chics follow. Bring your wallet.


----------



## fishbowl365 (Mar 9, 2005)

i've been in the movies.......


----------



## BigRoo (Jul 26, 2009)

slopoke said:


> Does he sometimes look like this?


Looks like he had more that salsa! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

BigRoo said:


> Looks like he had more that salsa! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Never heard of him. :biggrin::rybka:


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

I am told I bear a striking resemblance to a bald Sean Connery. Does that count?


----------



## bluewaterrip (May 8, 2006)

When I was in college I had to kick the leader of the bad kids in Lord of The Flies out of my apt. He was dropping F*bombs to the security guards. I have no idea where he came from he just showed up. Two weeks later he showed up again and I had to throw him out again for trying to fight with everyone.


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

If "GET HER DONE" aint [spelling] a 2 cooler. he should be. 
I think one of yall is dating his sister , Moley.


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

i am haparks and dont forget it--lol


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

I made the channel 11 news once for extreme speeding does that count?
Hollis


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Mike77015 said:


> I know of one Country Singer that lurks on here a whole lot. Never made a post, but reads the report section. No, I will not say who it is.


Gotta be Clay Walker, Tracy Byrd or Mark Chesnutt!


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

StinkBait said:


> Gotta be Clay Walker, Tracy Byrd or Mark Chesnutt!


Yes it is.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

I'm the 1995 World Hand Slap Champion


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

I've taught famous people, Penny Hardaway, Darryl Kyle, Jeff Bagwell, Beaver (Bu Cees), Texans quarterback and linebacker, PGA Tour Nationwide Tour and Champions Tour Winners


----------



## bigdaddyriverrat (May 24, 2004)

I drank with Ricky Williams one night in Austin at the Yellow Rose. And I met Brad Luby, plus I know Boashna!


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

speckledredfish said:


> I was just thinking are there any famous 2coolers on this fourm.


No..


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

bigdaddyriverrat said:


> I drank with Ricky Williams one night in Austin at the Yellow Rose. And I met Brad Luby, plus I know Boashna!


Brad Luby has already posted on this thread.


----------



## bigdaddyriverrat (May 24, 2004)

Just goes to show how famous he is! What about Boashna?


----------



## Dcrawford (Jan 3, 2008)

Windows 7 was my idea, does that make me famous?


----------



## rockhound76 (Feb 22, 2007)

My wife says I'm the biggest mistake she ever made.


----------



## capt mikie (Feb 22, 2005)

I have the same name as a famous person.


----------



## LandPirate (Jun 5, 2009)

At the age of 6 I was on the Uncle Jay Show once. After my child star status it was all down hill.


----------



## garrettryan (Oct 11, 2004)

BEER4BAIT said:


> Me, dont think so, well just hang out with me this spring break and see who the chics follow. Bring your wallet.


Alex, please don't reveal my hook ups... and my relationship with Joe Francis etc.. Don;t want that many PMs...

Garrett


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

capt mikie said:


> I have the same name as a famous person.


Is your name Michael Bolton? I'll be honest with you, I love his music. I do. I'm a Michael Bolton fan. For my money, I don't know if it gets any better than when he sings "When a Man Loves a Woman".


----------



## DEG (May 29, 2006)

My father played in the NFL for 7 years. Does that count?


----------



## rangers57 (Jul 21, 2007)

StinkBait said:


> Gotta be Clay Walker, Tracy Byrd or Mark Chesnutt!


 I'm going with chestnutt, he likes to fish, but so does byrd.....and walker.......hmmmmmm


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

_AMY was famous and still is! we miss her pics for dang sure!_


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

State_Vet said:


> I'm the 1995 World Hand Slap Champion


Dang in 1996 someone slapped the hand smooth off your ars didn't they! lol:slimer:


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

waterspout said:


> _AMY was famous and still is! we miss her pics for dang sure!_


 I liked Amy. I wanted to...never mind:headknock


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

24Buds said:


> I liked Amy. I wanted to...never mind:headknock


I beat you t,,,, never mind!:spineyes:


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

:cheers:


waterspout said:


> I beat you t,,,, never mind!:spineyes:


 you can't never mind after that! So, tell me about it! Was it ...oh never mind!:rotfl:


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

garrettryan said:


> Alex, please don't reveal *my hook ups*... *and my relationship with Joe Francis* etc.. Don;t want that many PMs...
> 
> Garrett


you could be famous coming out on TTMB just like that other person... LOL

:rotfl:

:slimer:

:biggrin:


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

Lat22 said:


> Is your name Michael Bolton? I'll be honest with you, I love his music. I do. I'm a Michael Bolton fan. For my money, I don't know if it gets any better than when he sings "When a Man Loves a Woman".


Call me Mike.


----------



## GalvestonSharker (Aug 15, 2007)

Took Slim Pikins hunting in Wyoming on a celebrity hunt. Best time in my life I ever had.

Worked on Susanne Summers house in Ca 

Drank a beer with Demi Moore and Bruce Willis in their home in Idaho. My brother-law tows restores cars for them as a client. She has nice legs and killer attitude towards life. Bruce is cool but wreaked of booze. 


Was in Kevin Folwers keep Texas clean commercial filmed at the backyard in Austin.....Partied with Cory Morrow quite a few times and drank allot of beer.


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

About 7 years ago, I was on QVC three or four times. I demonstrated a kitchen gadget. The kitchen gadget was the home version of the device that made the blooming onion. I wore an apron that said the "Onion Guy".


----------



## jacobp80 (May 23, 2008)

I have the same last name as Snoop Dogg. Trying to figure out how far back the tree we started being born white.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

I'm a **** star.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

waterspout said:


> Dang in 1996 someone slapped the hand smooth off your ars didn't they! lol:slimer:


Russian Champion...ended my careersad4sm


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

well,, let see, how about a couple of want to be famous folks.. InfamousJ, TxPaleride, Seemorehiney, and a few others got to high roll and party with the best one night! Wish they could have brought some pics of his Ex wife back though! lol

the one and only. Stone Cold! 
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=101962&highlight=stone+cold+steve+austin


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Gilbert said:


> I'm a **** star.


I thought Jesse fired you! 

:slimer: :rotfl:


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

chickenboy said:


> About 7 years ago, I was on QVC three or four times. I demonstrated a kitchen gadget. The kitchen gadget was the home version of the device that made the blooming onion. I wore an apron that said the "Onion Guy".


 Chickenboy, I have got to see this. Do you have a link? I like bloomin onions. How much did ya sell them for? $19.99, but wait, if you order now, I will throw in a Chicken Mowin tha lawn for free. Just pay shipping and handling (S&H is $99.99) :cheers::slimer:


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

24Buds said:


> Chickenboy, I have got to see this. Do you have a link? I like bloomin onions. How much did ya sell them for? $19.99, but wait, if you order now, I will throw in a Chicken Mowin tha lawn for free. Just pay shipping and handling (S&H is $99.99) :cheers::slimer:


Yeah, pricing was something like $19.99, but you also got a free package of the awesome onion coating mix made by Calhoun Bend Mill out of Louisiana. http://www.calhounbendmill.com/fry.html

I don't have a link, but got the video at home.

BTW, the Calhoun Bend Mill peach cobbler mix is wonderful too. Patrick Calhoun puts a Bible verse on the bottom of each package. He gets unbelievable testimonies each year, how folks in a state of despair, start making one his mix products, and while they are reading the instructions on the back, they come accross the Bible verse and it encourages them to change their ways.


----------



## HarryK (Jun 5, 2008)

I do not always dreenk beer, but when I do I prefer Dos Equis


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Gilbert said:


> I'm a **** star.


LOL, being a " fluffer " does not count.


----------



## SV_DuckBuster (Sep 18, 2007)

DANO said:


> LOL, being a " fluffer " does not count.


Line of the day! Green to ya


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

DANO said:


> LOL, being a " fluffer " does not count.


ROTFLMAO!!!! You beat me to the punch!!! :slimer:


----------



## htalamant (Mar 31, 2009)

DANO said:


> LOL, being a " fluffer " does not count.


"Fluffer?" Did someone say..."Fluffer?" -Hector


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

bigdaddyriverrat said:


> I drank with Ricky Williams one night in Austin at the Yellow Rose. And I met Brad Luby, plus I know Boashna!


He said Boashna.:rotfl:


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

24Buds said:


> Chickenboy, I have got to see this. Do you have a link? I like bloomin onions.


I typed in on you tube...would one of these maybe be you? http://www.youtube.com/results?sear...ming onion" "enjoy boii"&v=rJPnBwkHQuc&page=2


----------



## Maroon85 (Jun 6, 2007)

I'm not a LEO. I just play one on TV


----------



## htalamant (Mar 31, 2009)

*TRU Slot airing tonight*

Speaking of my slot on TRU...it will air tonight on World's Dumbest Criminals at 11pm!!! Be sure to look for it 'cause they poke fun at the guy that I pursued. It's kinda weird watching Danny Bonaduce, Leif Garrett, Judy Gold and the others comment on my chase. Let me know if you guys see it. -Hector


----------



## texaslunker (Jun 19, 2009)

In 6th grade I won 1st place in the Houston Livestock & Rodeo art contest. Was on some Saturday morning kids show.


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

I made love to a famous movie star.. She just doesn't know it happened but she enjoyed the experience anyway..


----------



## cfred (Jun 13, 2004)

A buddy of mine, myself, and my brother were on channel 2 after we beat St. Louis in game 6 in St. Louis. They interviewed us for about a minute, GAWD we were DRUNK!!!!


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

I seen some friends of Brandon Backe post pics of him and his boat with some nice trout! I think he may be on here too


----------



## SmithEC (Jul 31, 2009)

If being a record-holder counts, I suppose I'm famous.

I hold the record for the most petroleum asphalt boiled out of a tanker-truck at Valero's PMA Unit 1 down in Corpus.

This with asphalt at about 400 degrees loaded into a tank that still had a couple of inches of water in it. Loaded 26 tons of asphalt into the tank. By the time the water-and-hot-asphalt-don't-mix reaction was over, only 17 tons of asphalt remained in the tank.

To say they don't mix may be inaccurate. They mix, but you need to do it in a container large enough to contain the temporary huge increase in volume.


.


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

*I'm infamous in POC in some places....*

still think I'm 20 some days! But the "famous" I knew:
Archie Manning and the now Olivia Manning, were friends at Ole Miss.(Mont-not going into sports, but if the Saints (need it-for the city morale-and where Arch and Olivia now call home, the kids have done soooo much to help) and Colts go to the Super Bowl, I guess I'll be happy either way, but it's going to be a tough game for me).
My best friend freshman year- Kate Jackson-yeah, Charlie's Angels. (beautiful and fun). Pledged Kappa because of her- didn't know she was a triple legacy! We were bad...sat outside on cars before the pledge rush parties and smoked. Bad form at Ole Miss in the 70's. At some parties we had to wear white gloves and hats!!!

God, I'm old.hwell:


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

*mont i knew it--- i just knew it*

i knew u were famous mont it looks just like ya--u know im only pickin--lol:cheers:



slopoke said:


> Does he sometimes look like this?


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

POC Fishin' Gal said:


> still think I'm 20 some days! But the "famous" I knew:
> Archie Manning and the now Olivia Manning, were friends at Ole Miss.(Mont-not going into sports, but if the Saints (need it-for the city morale-and where Arch and Olivia now call home, the kids have done soooo much to help) and Colts go to the Super Bowl, I guess I'll be happy either way, but it's going to be a tough game for me).
> My best friend freshman year- Kate Jackson-yeah, Charlie's Angels. (beautiful and fun). Pledged Kappa because of her- didn't know she was a triple legacy! We were bad...sat outside on cars before the pledge rush parties and smoked. Bad form at Ole Miss in the 70's. At some parties we had to wear white gloves and hats!!!
> 
> God, I'm old.hwell:


oh, poo, you are not old! My sons laugh at me because I love wearing hats - can't have too many. I have numerous hats for each season. Plus I have lots of gloves - white ones, shear colored from the 50's, and of course, long black. 
OOPS - to keep on thread - I was on TV protesting a parole office by my son's junior high.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

I survived the W_mi *Wars! lmao*_


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

I survived the 12/5 ST Bash!!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

007 said:


> I survived the 12/5 ST Bash!!


YEAH? So how does your backside feel after that bash?    Nevermind....I really don't want to know :slimer:


----------



## birdnester (May 21, 2004)

Mr. Breeze said:


> Lynerd Skynerd wrote a song about me. They call me the Breeze, and Roland Martin, I mean, Hullahopper is a member.


You're having an identity crisis Mr Breeze. They call me the breeze was written by JJ Cale......out neighbor in Louisianna.


----------



## texaslunker (Jun 19, 2009)

My dads back is in space cowboys twice. He ate lobster with Clint Eastwood & Tommy Lee Jones.


----------



## texaslunker (Jun 19, 2009)

I also saw OJ Simpson at Hobby one weekend. I asked him if he did it. He didn't like that.


----------



## ripleyb (Mar 20, 2006)

We just got back from San Jacinto Mall and guess who we ran into? Calvin Murphy, he was there doing something with ESPN. He was just walking through the mall. I don't think many people recognized him except me and about 15 baby mommas chasing him asking for child support.


----------



## texaslunker (Jun 19, 2009)

He must have hoes in Galveston's area code.



ripleyb said:


> We just got back from San Jacinto Mall and guess who we ran into? Calvin Murphy, he was there doing something with ESPN. He was just walking through the mall. I don't think many people recognized him except me and about 15 baby mommas chasing him asking for child support.


----------



## ripleyb (Mar 20, 2006)

texaslunker said:


> He must have hoes in Galveston's area code.


Here a ho, there a ho, everywhere a ho ho ho...wasn't that supposed to be Tiger's line?


----------



## texaslunker (Jun 19, 2009)

Tigers loose in Galveston County haven't ya heard.



ripleyb said:


> Here a ho, there a ho, everywhere a ho ho ho...wasn't that supposed to be Tiger's line?


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

chickenboy said:


> Yeah, pricing was something like $19.99, but you also got a free package of the awesome onion coating mix made by Calhoun Bend Mill out of Louisiana. http://www.calhounbendmill.com/fry.html
> 
> I don't have a link, but got the video at home.
> 
> BTW, the Calhoun Bend Mill peach cobbler mix is wonderful too. Patrick Calhoun puts a Bible verse on the bottom of each package. He gets unbelievable testimonies each year, how folks in a state of despair, start making one his mix products, and while they are reading the instructions on the back, they come accross the Bible verse and it encourages them to change their ways.


Thats pretty cool Chickenboy........Calhoun Bend started out here in Jonesville. I know Patrick as well, along with his folks. I was youth minister in the church where his mom is the pianist.

Great products btw........


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

there is an ex yankees pitcher that has been a long time member......


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

Argo said:


> there is an ex yankees pitcher that has been a long time member......


Did he actually play for the Yankees or was he drafted and played in their farm system a year or two?

I hang out with Doc Edwards and have lunch with him a couple of times a month. He was a catcher for the Yankess, Kansas City A's and a few other teams. He also dated Angie Dickinson. rowwwwwwr.......

He later managed the Cleveland Indians..


----------

